# Welche könnt ihr mir zZ empfehlen?



## Moosi (18. August 2003)

Hi!


Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner Digicam... Sie sollte schön kompakt sein und schöne Bilder machen 
Wer hat ein paar Vorschläge was zur Zeit kaufbar ist?

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar 

MfG


----------



## Vitalis (19. August 2003)

Es wäre absolut notwendig zu wissen, wieviel Du ausgeben willst und was Du mit einer Digitalkamera vor hast. Soll es eine Sorglos-Autocam sein oder etwas anspruchsvolleres usw.... ?

Stöber außerdem bitte auch ein wenig in dem Forum hier, es gibt viele Beiträge zu dem Thema.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Moosi (19. August 2003)

Hallöchen!

Soll mehr so eine Cam sein für Schnappschüsse... eine die ich immer mitnehmen kann (also nicht zu groß) aber trotzdem ordentliche Fotos macht! 
3-4 Mil. Megapixel,2-4 fach optischer Zoom und ne nette Auflösung wären nicht schlecht! 
Ausgeben möcht ich höchstens 500€   


Hab mir schon die anderen Treads angesehn, is aber irgendwie nichts passendes dabei  Sonst hätt ich eh keinen neuen aufgemacht 

Danke für die Hilfe 
MfG


----------



## Blumenkind (19. August 2003)

Ich denke da nimmst du entweder eine der Canon Powershot A60(2MP) /  A70(3,2MP) oder gleich die etwas teurere Olympus C-50 Zoom (5MP)  . Sind alles sehr schöne Kameras, die tolle Bilder machen!

Auf penum.de findest du auch eine Menge Testbilder zu der A70 , der  A60 , und  der  C-50 Zoom


----------



## Carndret (19. August 2003)

Ich will mir auch demnächst irgendwann eine Digicam kaufen - auch für ca. 500€ und habe da IMO zwei recht gute für den Preis gesehen, die demnächst (anscheinend noch diesen Monat) rauskommen sollen.

1. Kodak DX 6440 Zoom 
2. Kodak DX 4530 Zoom 

Vielleicht kann sich mal jemand von denen, die Ahnung davon haben, die zwei Digicams anschauen.


----------



## Moosi (19. August 2003)

Danke für eure Empfehlungen 

Die Canon Digital Ixus 400 sieht mich ganz gut aus... Was haltet ihr davon?

MfG


----------



## Vitalis (19. August 2003)

Die Ixus 400 wollte ich auch empfehlen.
Mein Cousin hat die und ich muß sagen, die reine Bildqualität ist wirklich sehr gut. Die 4 Megapixel reichen locker für gute A4-Abzüge. Dazu ist sie klein und sieht edel aus... 

Allerdings kann man da kaum was manuell einstellen und braucht wohl auf jeden Fall einen Zusatzakku, wenn man mit der Kamera länger unterwegs ist.


----------



## Maximus (19. August 2003)

Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema sind,

ich überlege mir auch schon länger mir eine Olympus C740 bzw. C750 zu kaufen.
Leider bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich kaufen soll oder lieber warten soll, bis die Digitalen Spiegelreflexkameras erschwinglich sind.
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich immer denke, dass die momentanen DigiCams irgendwie leichter verwackelte Bilder machen, bzw. bei schnellen Situationen einfach zu langsam sind.
Habe mich jetzt vielleicht etwas umständlich ausgedrückt aber ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine.
Wäre froh, wenn ihr mir einen Tip geben könntet.

Gruß Maximus!


----------



## Moosi (20. August 2003)

noch ne Frage zur ixus400:

auf diesem foto http://213.131.224.187/4images/details.php?image_id=15301 seht ihr die Biene ja scharf und den Hintergrund unscharf.... ist das mit dieser Cam möglich solche Bilder zu machen oder ist das reine Software-Arbeit?

MfG&T h x


----------



## Vitalis (20. August 2003)

@Moosi:  Das ist bei starken Nahaufnahmen, also Macros, möglich. Ziemlich unmöglich ist vor allem mit kompakten Digicams allerdings sowas: http://db1.fotocommunity.de/neu/pic/24/630524.jpg

MIt  Tiefenunschärfe zu gestalten kann man bei Digicams praktisch vergessen, außer eben bei Macros. Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht, wie nah man mit der Ixus400 rangehen kann. Lies das am besten auf http://www.digitalkamera.de nach.

@Maximus:  Erschwingliche DigiSLR: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/18/94.htm 

Mit DigiCams hat man nicht zwangsläufig mehr verwackelte Bilder als mit analogen Kameras und mittlerweile sind gute Digicams auch sehr schnell. Man bemerkt die Auslöseverzögerung fast gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Moosi (22. August 2003)

Ich glaub wohl die Canon PowerShot A80 wäre besser.... Ist die selbe wie die Ixus nur ein bisschen größer und hat sogar n'schwenkbares Display  außerdem günstiger


----------



## Blumenkind (22. August 2003)

Huch,

von der A80 habe ich ja noch gar nicht gehört.
Auch auf der Canon Seite habe ich keine Kamera mit der Bezeichnung und einem schwenkbaren Display gefunden. 

Meinst du Vielleicht die Powershot G* Serie? z.B. G1,G2,G3,G5?
Die haben alle eine schwenkbares Display


----------



## Moosi (22. August 2003)

http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/18/95.htm 



kommt aber erst oktober raus


----------



## xrayy (22. August 2003)

*Nikon*

Ein echtes Schnäppchen ist die Nikon 2500 (190&#8364  ), zwar nur 2 Megapixel (langt aber locker für 13x 18 Abzüge) aber mit einem absoluten Spitzenobjektiv.
Hier paar Schnappschüsse:
http://www.ephemeral.de/maastricht/fullscreen.htm


----------



## anYone- (19. September 2003)

Ich hab mich auch für die Canon IXUS400 entschieden.

In meiner engeren Auswahl befanden sich die Sony DSC-V1 und eben die IXUS400. Ich habe jedoch bemerkt das dies zwei verschiedene Welten sind. Mit der Sony ist man schon angehender Superfotograf. Man hat soviele Manuelle Einstellmöglichkeiten, dass man fast einen Fotografiekurs machen müsste. Ausserdem hätte ich Angst, dass die Kamera kaputt gehen würde, wenn ich sie überall hin mitschleife... so käms dann das ich die nur für schöne, geplante Ausflüge mitnehmen würd, wo sie jaaa nicht kaputt gehen würde.

Klar, es ist  wenn die Cam kaputt geht. Aber bei einer kompakteren Kamere kann auch weniger kaputt gehen, als bei einer grösseren umfangreicheren.

So meine Meinung.

Ne gute Seite, mit sehr vielen und vorallem sehr detaillierten Infos ist: www.dpreview.com.

Ne andere gute Schnappschuss Kamera soll auch die Sony A10 oder so sein, aber über die hab ich mich praktisch 0,nix erkundigt.

Testbilder hab ich mir viele angeschaut und Testberichte hab ich auch ne Menge durchgelesen.... aber naja... die Qual der Wahl bleibt und der Preisunterschied is halt schon von grösserer Sorte... (ca. 500 CHFr.)


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Maximus _
> *Ich frage deshalb, weil ich immer denke, dass die momentanen DigiCams irgendwie leichter verwackelte Bilder machen......*



das Verwackeln ist immer auch abhängig von der Belichtungszeit und auch anderen Faktoren. Besonders leicht verwackelt man übrigens im hohen Zoombereich. Bei der C750 z.B. sind die sogenannten "Paparazzi-Shots" (also Aufnahmen aus großer Entfernung mit viel Zoom) recht schwierig, erst recht bei schlechter Beleuchtung.  
Ausnahme: Du hast ein Stativ, und das fotografierte Objekt bewegt sich nicht zu schnell.


Dunsti


----------



## Tobias K. (21. September 2003)

moin


Könnt ihr auch ne DigiCam für um die 100EUR empfehlen?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (22. September 2003)

Ich denke, da wirst du nur Schrott finden. Spar also lieber noch mal so 80 €, dann bekommst zu zum Beispiel eine Kodak. Die dürfte schon ganz annehmbare Bilder machen.

http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/KodakCX6200.asp


----------



## Tobias K. (22. September 2003)

moin


Ja sowas in der Richtung suche ich. Es soll eben nur mehr für Schnappschüsse sein.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Der-Knipser (19. September 2004)

*Digi-Cam*

ich trenne mich (da ich mir ´ne größere, mit mehr features gegönnt habe) von meiner digitalen spiegelrefley (olympus)...
bilder und daten von der kamera kannst du hier einlesen:
http://www.olympus.de/consumer/digimg/hall/hall.cfm?id=Digital Cameras#High End
dort findest du sie....direkt oben unter "high end"
es ist sie olympus camedia c-1400l spiegelreflex
mehrfach ausgezeichnet und gerade für die "bilder aus der hüfte geschossen" wie geschaffen


----------

